# To rear end someone



## FLITS

What is the Russian equivalent of the verb to rear-end, i.e hit some other car in the back when driving. Thanks again!


----------



## Laoserge

Въехать в кого-либо
Въехать в зад
Впечататься в зад


----------



## Maroseika

Поцеловать в зад.


----------



## Crescent

Laoserge said:


> Въехать в кого-либо - the most common one (which I personally prefer)
> Въехать в зад - a little bit more precise than the previous one: indicates that the car whose driver is the guilty one, was coming from behind.
> Впечататься в зад - a little bit less formal, and is usually used between close friends, but never in formal contexts (such as, for example, writing a report)





> Поцеловать в зад.



With all due respect, Maroseika, I would thoroughly avoid using this one, as it is very colloquail, and can be easily confused with its literal meaning of:  _to kiss one's ass. _


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> With all due respect, Maroseika, I would thoroughly avoid using this one, as it is very colloquail, and can be easily confused with its literal meaning of:  _to kiss one's ass. _


You know, Crescent, fortunately in Russian this expression most commonly means exactly "to rear-end" (in fact the most common expression is even coarser).
In its literal significance (that you have mentioned) one can encounter it usually in the american movies only. It is scarcely used in colloquial Russian as "a strong expression".
That's why I'm sure in the due context (conversation about the cars and crashes) one would never be misunderstood.


----------



## Q-cumber

Yeah,  "Меня поцеловали в зад" would be the most appropriate sentence in a colloqial conversation, provided the hit wasn't very strong.


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> You know, Crescent, fortunately in Russian this expression most commonly means exactly "to rear-end" (in fact the most common expression is even coarser).
> In its literal significance (that you have mentioned) one can encounter it usually in the american movies only. It is scarcely used in colloquial Russian as "a strong expression".
> That's why I'm sure in the due context (conversation about the cars and crashes) one would never be misunderstood.



Oh, I didn't really realise that, Maroseika!  Probably because I've been living away from my native country for quite a while, and I've lost the social touch a little bit. 
But still, I still think that it is a bit... jargon or slang, isn't it? I mean it's not something you would say to a police officer, or write in a заявление?


----------



## Crescent

Q-cumber said:


> Yeah,  "Меня поцеловали в зад" would be the most appropriate sentence in a colloqial conversation, _provided the hit wasn't very strong._



Just wondering, Q-cumber, what would one say if the hit was ''too'' strong? 
I'm just confused as to why the phrase "Меня поцеловали в зад" couldn't be used in both cases? 

Would we say ''_в меня вписались сзади'_' then?


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> Would we say ''_в меня *вписались* сзади'_' then?


_в меня *въехали* сзади,_ так, пожалуй, поконкретнее (это уже высказано выше). Так можно написать и в протоколе. "_Поцеловали в зад_" - если уж так и можно говорить, то _зад_ заменяется на более подходящее по стилю _ж_-слово.


----------



## Stripped

Crescent said:


> Just wondering, Q-cumber, what would one say if the hit was ''too'' strong?
> 
> Would we say ''_в меня вписались сзади'_' then?



Разбили/разворотили/раскурочили зад, all depending on how colloquial one's willing to sound.


----------



## Kolan

Stripped said:


> Разбили/разворотили/раскурочили зад, all depending on how colloquial one's willing to sound.


Usually, these variants mean a more serious accident, while _вписаться_ does not look very serious.


----------



## Laoserge

Thanks Crescent for elaborating on my scanty answers, and sorry I didn't do that myself yesternight, I guess it is also the minute shades of meaning that FLITS was after. Actually, it is the context that would determine the best variant, if FLITS could provide us with such. I agree with be additional variants and might offer a couple of other ones: in a police report '*столкновение*' would be more appropiate, while nowadays, sadly, I would not rule out the possibility of somebody who lacks education/the ability to wield synonymous choices using lexical units connected with the semantics of 'kissing' in a report - which might be accepted by the way - and understood. On a lighter note - a not so serious rear end collision might be described with a verb '*тюкнуть*'.
And btw, did anyone use the neutral '*врезаться*' yet?
..Uhmm, FLITS, do you need the really foul ones?))


----------



## FLITS

Thanks for all your inputs. Въехать в зад was what I needed in this particular situation. 
I have taken note of the other expressions to be used in other contexts. Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## Crescent

Laoserge said:


> Thanks Crescent for elaborating on my scanty answers, and sorry I didn't do that myself yesternight..--> yester_day_?


 
Laoserge, I was thinking of correcting your ''yesternight'' to ''yesterday'', because I thought you got it mixed up by accident, but then I read the rest of your post and realised that you speak better English than about ten me's put together.   So I guess it must be American speciality? (_yesternight_, I mean, as we don't say it here in England) 

Also, I found it highly amusing, when you commented upon the fact that in answering FLITS' post, we all immediately focused on the slangy jargon, and totally forgot about the ''normal'', habitual ways of expressing this. 

*тюкнуть: *is an even more interesting choice, Laoserge! It appears to me, that we have gathered enough variety in our choices of vocabulary in this post, to be able to classify it into catergories such as ''slang'' and ''formal'', but also, perhaps the kind of slang that differentiates a man's speech from a woman's.

If I had experienced such an amusing incident (although even hypothetically it's unlikely, since I don't drive ) I would most certainly opt for *тюкнуть* to describe this to a friend.


----------



## Q-cumber

Crescent said:


> Just wondering, Q-cumber, what would one say if the hit was ''too'' strong?
> I'm just confused as to why the phrase "Меня поцеловали в зад" couldn't be used in both cases?
> 
> Would we say ''_в меня вписались сзади'_' then?



I'd say "мне разбили зад" in the event the rear part of my car was somewhat damaged. "Поцеловали" rather means a gentle impact.  

 Speaking about an "official usage" of the terms:
1. As a private person I am free to use any colloquial <yet not rude> expression in official papers, provided this expression is well understandable.
2. However, if I were in a traffic cop's shoes, I'd by all means avoid the most of the variants listed above,  including "Въехать в зад".  Instead, I would use:
"заднее столкновение", "<произошло> столкновение с задней частью кузова автомобиля" or "<произошло> столкновение с задней поверхностью <остановившегося> автомобиля"  Something like this... 

* If a car is not moving (parked), and another one hits it, the term "наехать на" ("наезд на") to be used, instead of "столкнуться" ("столкновение").


----------



## Laoserge

Crescent: thank you for the complement, as unearned as it was. I am not sure about yesternight's current whereabouts - never thought about it, has always been plain English to me )) Might be interesting to look into; what I am sure about though is that they did start saying it in England, but those folks are no more..
Q-cumber: I apologize if I perhaps have lost touch with the current trend, but do people really say now "столкновение с поверхностью автомобиля"?


----------



## Q-cumber

Laoserge said:


> Q-cumber: I apologize if I perhaps have lost touch with the current trend, but do people really say now "столкновение с поверхностью автомобиля"?



Of course, people don't speak this way.  However, such expressions are normally used in formal documents.



> Samples: "При боковом столкновении, сила удара приходится на .... поверхность боковой части кузова автомобиля.
> "...При фронтальном столкновении с передней поверхностью автомобиля пешеход получает удар наиболее выступающими частями машины — бампером,... etc."
> "


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> *тюкнуть: *is an even more interesting choice, Laoserge! It appears to me, that we have gathered enough variety in our choices of vocabulary in this post, to be able to classify it into categories such as ''slang'' and ''formal'', but also, perhaps the kind of slang that differentiates a man's speech from a woman's.


*тюкнуть *means an collision impact leaving a dent on the surface (bumper, normally, if talking about the rear end), rather that an extensive damage. *Тюкать - *to hit, to work  awkwardly with a hammer, e.g. driving nails with a low precision and light efforts, or to type on a computer keyboard, a typewriter using a _single finger _technique.


----------



## vox05

FLITS said:


> What is the Russian equivalent of the verb to rear-end, i.e hit some other car in the back when driving. Thanks again!



Догнать.  E.g.  "...тут догнал шоху, теперь бампер красить надо". Not for use in official documents.


----------



## Etcetera

Q-cumber said:


> Of course, people don't speak this way.  However, such expressions are normally used in formal documents.


I've never heard such an expression as столкновение с поверхностью автомобиля.


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> I've never heard such an expression as столкновение с поверхностью автомобиля.


It is a kind of poor technical slang, however, adopted for use in documentation (like manuals, reports, articles).


----------



## Etcetera

Well, I used to work for an insurance company, but in no document did I come across this expression.
Maybe I was lucky to come across documentation using good technical slang.


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> Well, I used to work for an insurance company, but in no document did I come across this expression.
> Maybe I was lucky to come across documentation using good technical slang.


Of course, this is not insurance-related, but rather technically-oriented studies of impacts, whereas insurance folks are either of financial or mathemetical background, not technical.


----------

